# hi do snakes make a sound at night



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi do snakes make a sound at night as i am thinking of getting a male ball python and he will bin my my bedroom


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

benm767 said:


> hi do snakes make a sound at night as i am thinking of getting a male ball python and he will bin my my bedroom


well ..... no not realy but they might if there is anthing in the viv he could knock over lol


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

like wht mate and is it ok to keep snakes in my bedroom


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, i have over 10 snakes in my room and rarely hear anything. Only thing i hear is when one of them falls off their branch :lol2:


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

thanks


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

The only time I hear my snakes make any noise is when they're pooing lol...you'll know exactly what the noise is if you hear it haha!


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

whts the bset for substrate for ball pythons


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

benm767 said:


> whts the bset for substrate for ball pythons


 in a viv i used small wood chippings but now i have a stacking system they are all on newspaper (sun, star and sport) all the best newspapers that is lol


----------

